# Ever been conked on the head?



## Bretrick (Dec 11, 2021)

I went to the local cricket match yesterday and sat under a gum tree, got conked on the head by a Honky Nut. (Eucalyptus Corymbia Calophylla) 
Fell from at least 5 meters. Honky Nuts are very hard.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2021)

Wow, hope you're okay!


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 11, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Wow, hope you're okay!


My head was smarting for a little while. Vigourous rubbing eased the smarting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> My head was smarting for a little while. Vigourous rubbing eased the smarting.


Glad it was nothing more serious.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 11, 2021)

Yes.  Several years ago when I had my Pathfinder.  I was taking groceries out the trunk and my head was near the trunk when I closed it. Wasn't bad but whewww. I felt it.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 11, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Yes.  Several years ago when I had my Pathfinder.  I was taking groceries out the trunk and my head was near the trunk when I closed it. Wasn't bad but whewww. I felt it.


Something like that would certainly leave you with a smarting head.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 11, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Something like that would certainly leave you with a smarting head.


Thank goodness, it was not too bad.


----------



## Jace (Dec 11, 2021)

B: Those nuts "look _wicked" _
Almost look heavy enough to maybe cause a concussion!
Or "quite a headache"
Hope you're o.k.
Take carel


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 11, 2021)

Quite a few times, actually. Got bonked by a baseball more than once, did a header off a tree branch, fell 60 feet off a rocky ridge onto a rocky outcrop. I've broken some bones, but my skull has never been fractured. Too thick, I guess.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 11, 2021)

Jace said:


> B: Those nuts "look _wicked" _
> Almost look heavy enough to maybe cause a concussion!
> Or "quite a headache"
> Hope you're o.k.
> Take carel


All good here.
Individual nuts are only about 2" long x 1 1/2" wide.
So not big enough to cause a headache.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 12, 2021)

Those old cartoons where someone gets conked on the head and he's knocked on his butt and sees all different colored stars all around him?  This is true!  This really happens!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2021)

One time, our lab was jumping up as I was bending down. I saw stars!


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 12, 2021)

Lots of times, made me the man I am today... I think not sure I remember... what were we talking about?


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 12, 2021)

*Back in 80s, while in college. I had an internship downtown.  Took the bus to the terminal, had to walk about 3 blocks to work site. Was going to cross street, slipped on a patch of ice and fell backward..saw stars.  Some little old Hispanic man came running over....talking to me in Spanish, grabbed one of my hands and tried pulling me up..by one arm. He meant well, but it was not working. Someone else came over and they both helped me up.
I continued the walk to my job site (3 blocks, remember). Came to when I got there.  I was OK, but one of my office mates was concerned and drove me back home after work, I lived*


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 12, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Back in 80s, while in college. I had an internship downtown.  Took the bus to the terminal, had to walk about 3 blocks to work site. Was going to cross street, slipped on a patch of ice and fell backward..saw stars.  Some little old Hispanic man came running over....talking to me in Spanish, grabbed one of my hands and tried pulling me up..by one arm. He meant well, but it was not working. Someone else came over and they both helped me up.
> I backed out fr the walk to my job site (3 blocks, remember). Came to when I got there.  I was OK, but one of my office mates was concerned and drove me back home after work, I lived*


The Spanish guy was trying to rip your arm off.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 12, 2021)

When I was in the 6th grade we had a relay race. The girl coming back with the stick bent down the same time I did to pick it up. We hit our heads pretty hard and spent the rest of the afternoon in the nurses office. 

After we were first married I found an old apple tree growing by the side of the road full of apples. I couldn't reach them and told my hubby about the tree. We drove to the tree and he parked the car under it. I got on the roof of the car with a rake and pulled on the branches. I was bombarded with apples. I had 2 bumps on my head and was sore for quite awhile but the applesauce was really good.


----------



## oldpop (Dec 12, 2021)

Yes I have been hit on the head a few times. Never bothered me though because my head is harder than a rock.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)

I have hit my head on the freezer door in my refrigerator. A few times till I got used to it. I bent down putting stuff in the crisper and when I lifted my head up...bam! Hit my head on the bottom of the freezer door. It did hurt.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 12, 2021)

More times than I can remember.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 12, 2021)

Being clumsy, I've knocked my head into things plenty of times.   Have only had someone knock me in the head once during a Halloween egg fight.  A raw egg to the head hurts worse than you might think.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 12, 2021)

Ever been conked on the head?​
Too many times
Hardly feel the conks anymore.

One of the worst ones was at a bar in Houston
Just off work, inspecting oil field pipe for Tuboscope 
Six or eight of us stopped for a couple cold ones
Sitting at the bar
Sipping
Minding my own business
Some local cracked the back of my head with the butt end of a pool cue
Guess he made a full swing
Didn't feel it
Didn't know anything
Next I remember is my guys pulling me off the guy
Had some memory probs a few days


----------

